# Nightmare City Halloween 2009 - 30th Anniversary



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello Fellow Spooks! 

It's October and my radio show "Mind-Altering Music" is featuring The Best Of Nightmare City Halloween all month long with one 7.5-hour block of Halloween music per day (usually at night), then after the 15th two 7.5-hour blocks of Halloween music per day (that'll be in the day & night) leading up to Halloween day with The Best Of Nightmare City Halloween all day long! 

Then at 7:00 PM (CDT / -5 GMT) Halloween night it's the 30th Anniversary Edition of Nightmare City Halloween until 2:30 AM!!! 

If you're a Halloween freak, you'll wanna check out all the Halloween fun!! 

There are playlists for all shows and (a never quite complete) Archive listings of the NCH library! And, lots lots more to see & do & hear... 

Nightmare City Halloween 2009

Happy Halloween Friends!!!! 
Stevo In Yr Stereo


----------

